# Alberto Del Rio World Heavyweight Champion



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Aberto Del Rio*
_Not just a dream anymore!!! I'm the New World Heavyweight Champion !!!!_

*Alberto Del Rio*
_I opened my eyes this morning and I saw this next to me..._








Yes, WWE put it on their front page of their website again. So discuss DESTINY for Del Rio becoming World Heavyweight Champion (damn, his third WWE/World Title reign with the company). I personally think this will lead to Ziggler cashing in his MITB contract successfully. 




wwe.com said:


> MIAMI — With the crowning of a new World Heavyweight Champion, the Jan. 8, 2013, episode of SmackDown cemented its place in blue brand history just one week before its landmark 700th episode.
> 
> On the same night The Rock made his eagerly anticipated return to Friday night’s best show, Alberto Del Rio seized the spotlight and defeated Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match to claim the World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> ...


Link - http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/alberto-del-rio-wins-world-heavyweight-championship-26082615


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**

*YAWN* another undeserved title reign for ADR.

They just won't give up on this guy, would they?


----------



## MeatyX2 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Alberto Del Rio WHC*

Alberto Del Rio just defeated The Big show in a last man standing match.
What are your thoughts and how does this change WWE moving into the RTWM?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**

Wonder why Big Show lost!

Also...WWE spoiled this on twitter! Stupid thing they did.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 1/11 Smackdown Title Match *SPOILER**

I wonder what is next for Big Show, I would lol if he wins the re-match at Royal Rumble only for Ziggler to cash in.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 1/11 Smackdown Title Match *SPOILER**

His face turn has actually been good so far, too bad this going to be a 1-2 week reign as cash-in fodder


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Mr.Cricket said:


> *YAWN* another undeserved title reign for ADR.
> 
> They just won't give up on this guy, would they?


Tell me why Punk or Cena deserves more than ADR.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 1/11 Smackdown Main Event *SPOILER**

I'm speechless, I did not see that coming, never underestimate a guy the WWE is determined to push I suppose.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: 1/11 Smackdown main event *SPOILER**

Sad that Del Rio beat him right away and Sheamus couldnt beat Big ShowShow. Glad Big Show done with the title though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

No fuckin way Del Rio walks into WM world champ. Big Show gets his rematch at the rumble loses, Dolph cashes in on Del Rio at the rumble Dolph heads into mania champ.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Tell me why Punk or Cena deserves more than ADR.


Are you serious?

Punk and Cena earned their way to the top. They payed their dues in midcard and got themselves over with the crowd unlike ADR who got everything handed to him since day one.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'll give him a chance as a babyface. The longest possible reign is the chamber because I don't think he will be walking into mania as the champ.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Tell me why Punk or Cena deserves more than ADR.



they are both better in every way? thats a start, cena maybe be less in ring wise, MAYBE


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

:mark:

This is setting Dolph up to cash in on a face at the Rumble....not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

ADR is a talented wrestler no doubt, but they need to stop shoving him down out throats.


----------



## DaBaws29 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**

They spoiled it for me in fb 
On Topic: This is probably leading to Ziggler cashing in.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Del Rio vs Ziggler at Mania via Cash-In


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Who did this guy blow? I am serious because it is the only explanation as to how a guy who the crowd has never warmed up to gets a third World Title run. He is a good wrestler but the positives stop there. If being a good wrestler is all you need then where is Cody Rhodes's World Title? If Ziggler cashes in soon this will be better.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Ziggler Mark said:


> :mark:
> 
> This is setting Dolph up to cash in on a face at the Rumble....not a doubt in my mind.


yes yes yes. But does Dolph walk into WM champ? if so who does he face at mania or does he lose it in the chamber?


----------



## zama5000 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

great, too bad he will be transitional champ


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Well, that's an interesting choice that's for sure. My guess would be they're trying to do a couple of things. One is immediately establish Del Rio as a main event face (after he'd pretty much played jobber to the stars as a heel) and the other is to set up Ziggler for a cash in. That being said, I'm not sure that I like the move as I'm a big proponent of not hot-shoting belts around, which seems like exactly what they're doing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

This rules out Ryback vs Big Show for the title at mania


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Ziggler Mark said:


> :mark:
> 
> This is setting Dolph up to cash in on a face at the Rumble....not a doubt in my mind.


Nope.

Not at the Rumble.

The Rumble will be about one thing and one thing only: The Rock's WWE title win. This is the WWE. There is no way they are gonna let anything steal the shine away from Rock/Punk. Not even the Rumble match (would not be surprised if they booked Sheamus to win it again bcause that won't take any shine away from Rock). To me this is the very reason they did this change tonight and not at the Rumble.

Maybe at EC, but not at the Rumble.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

This is pretty simple, folks. A lot of Hispanics watch SmackDown. There really isn't a huge Latino draw in the WWE right now (not even Mysterio). 

Del Rio is basically going to be pushed as the new Eddie Guerrero. That's my guess.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Tell me why Punk or Cena deserves more than ADR.


:lmao

Maybe because they get crowd reactions?

Del Rio brings silence from the crowds, only time this past year i've seen a reaction is when he tried to save Ricardo. His manager is more over than he is.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Stone Hot said:


> This rules out Ryback vs Big Show for the title at mania


They could make it non-title since Ryback needs an opponent for Wrestlemania if he doesn't win the Rumble or Elimination Chamber. Oh and I doubt Ryback could Shellshock Big Show, but would like to see it to believe it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

el dandy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Not at the Rumble.
> 
> ...


nothing will shine away from Rock winning the title, even if Dolph cases in at the rumble and wins Rocks win will be bigger



Warrior said:


> They could make it non-title since Ryback needs an opponent for Wrestlemania if he doesn't win the Rumble or Elimination Chamber. Oh and I doubt Ryback could Shellshock Big Show, but would like to see it to believe it.


I could defiantly see them wrestling at WM for sure


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

What the fuck just happened? What am I reading? I don't really care about Smackdown, but this is so random. I don't even want to get into why they booked a last man standing match, let alone why they gave Del Rio the belt, but I guess it's something new?? I will say that now no one can even call the WHC picture at this point. I have no clue who will be facing who, which is cool in a way, it was just so random and on Smackdown (and spoiled as well).


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Yes! that fat fucker is not World Heavyweight Champion anymore. But jeez this only screams Ziggler cashing in a lot sooner than later unfortunately. I can stomach a Ziggler reign for now but atleast that fat bald boring hooligan is not champion.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I knew that this would happen as soon as Del Rio turned face. WWE needed to make his face turn seem important, so they gave him the WHC. The problem is Del Rio isn't over as a face or a heel and having the title won't change that. The crowd just doesn't care about him. Luckily for Del Rio, Vince still will constantly push him as a main eventer regardless.

And I seriously doubt that Ziggler cashes in next week. WWE only does that to talent that they honestly don't care about or understand their appeal, like Christian.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

People already act like Ziggler cashing in soon. I see it another way:

Orton or Sheamus wind the title at EC and other wind Rumble. Ziggler cashes in at Mania


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Ziggler couldn't cash-in on another heel because everything is black-and-white in WWE.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

That's so random, what the fuck?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Just lends creedence to what I've been saying, Dolph vs Ryback for the title at Mania is locked in more than ever. This is so overwhelmingly clearly a transitional reign because WWE didn't think anybody would buy (correctly) Dolph beating Big Show in any way, shape or form.

Congrats to Del Rio in the mean time, always wanted him to get a world title reign as I felt the WWE title on somebody like him looked straight up goofy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**










ALBERTOOOOOO DEEEELLLLLLL ...... RIOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## JChuyT17 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

The way I see it is that Elimination Chamber poster showed the 6 men that will participate in the only Chamber match of the night. Which The Rock will successfully leave the Chamber still the champion after he wins it at the Rumble. The World Heavyweight Championship will be held by Ziggler by that time and having Del Rio still feud with him until Mania.


----------



## ShaneOMag (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Didn't expect this so soon. I thought maybe the Royal Rumble but either way I am happy Big Show is no longer champ.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



JY57 said:


> People already act like Ziggler cashing in soon. I see it another way:
> 
> Orton or Sheamus wins the title at EC and other wins Rumble. Ziggler cashes in at Mania


Yeah, considering all the talk about heel Orton vs. Sheamus for the WHC, I think this is a far more likely scenario. I'd still be surprised to see Ziggler cash in at Mania though... my guess would be at Extreme Rules after an Orton/Sheamus rematch with a stipulation attached.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Really don't see his reign surviving EC, if he even makes it that far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Sounds like a hot shot for ratings. Rock appearance plus World title change. 

If Ziggler does cash in, he's losing the title at Elimination Chamber so that would be a huge waste of both ADR's reign and Ziggler's reign. Orton or Fella wins at the Chamber and Ziggler cashes in after Mania.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

WWE just did the smartest thing ever right now because EVERYONE is talking about this right now. They just grabbed everyones attention to see whats going tonhappen and change. Thats what wrestling is suppose to be about, IMO.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Congrats to Del Rio. Interesting to see how his reign will play out.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I don't understand this at all to be honest. Del Rio winning really comes out of nowhere and he's had zero momentum lately so why is he of all people strapped? Having him win in such a definitive way makes Big Show look weak in the process as well. Hopefully this is all just a device to get the belt on Ziggler because we've seen in the past how putting the title on somebody to try and get them over doesn't work.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'll give this a chance because ANYTHING is better than the Big Show as champ.

Del Rio's first two WWE Title reigns were lackluster and he may end up as a transitional champion, but I'm willing to give it a chance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



The Enforcer said:


> I don't understand this at all to be honest. Del Rio winning really comes out of nowhere and he's had zero momentum lately so why is he of all people strapped?


To get him over as a face because he had one of the worse booked face turns in wrestling history leading up to this.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'm an ADR mark but his reign is just filler until RR when Ziggler will cash. I believe too that Dolph is losing a EC, sadly, so they can have Sheamus vs Orton. 
The only good thing is that ADR got a very good reaction according to spoilers.

lol at WWE.Com.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Hope this is not a case of Big Show being injuried and thats why the title is changing hands. Especially since Del Rio pretty much destroyed Show. Good chance to write him off for a while if they wanted too.

Or just a case of wanting Ziggler to win the title off a face at the Rumble.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Mr.Cricket said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Punk and Cena earned their way to the top. They payed their dues in midcard and got themselves over with the crowd unlike ADR who got everything handed to him since day one.


There's a difference between not being over and having everything handed to you. Every wrestler on the roster busts their ass for 200 matches a yr. Del Rio works as hard as anyone. And, I personally believe he's a great wrestler, but that's another story. Didn't earn it? That's almost a personal attack.

Also, he's been wrestling for a loooong time before he came to WWE. He's earned it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I was liking his face turn, but this is too soon. I half expect to hear Big Show is injured or even got a wellness violation or something. It's MUCH easier to build up a face when they're chasing the heel and the title as the underdog. How will they keep ADR interesting now? I guess a Big Show rematch at RR, and then it's elimination chamber time so he really doesn't need a singles feud for the time being.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Yeah, I don't see Del Rio having the belt at Mania. I think Sheamus/Ziggler is where they're headed. I think that between Ziggler STILL having MITB, and the fact that they're clearly grooming him to be the new star of 2013, that he's gotta be in a Mania main event. There's always 1 to 2 new world champions in a yr, and not counting Ziggler's five minute awarded, unearned title reign from a few yrs back, his cashing in would make him a new world champ. This is Ziggler's yr. So, I'm banking on Sheamus/Ziggler at Mania.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

You know what's funny? Earlier in the day it was reported by f4wonline that ADR was dealing with personal issue reason why he missed Laat SD, Houae Ahow tour, and RAW. What nice present for him


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



KeepinItReal said:


> Yeah, I don't see Del Rio having the belt at Mania. I think *Sheamus/Ziggler* is where they're headed. I think that between Ziggler STILL having MITB, and the fact that they're clearly grooming him to be the new star of 2013, that he's gotta be in a Mania main event. There's always 1 to 2 new world champions in a yr, and not counting Ziggler's five minute awarded, unearned title reign from a few yrs back, his cashing in would make him a new world champ. This is Ziggler's yr. So, I'm banking on Sheamus/Ziggler at Mania.


Not a chance. They did that a million times in the last 7 months. Ryback/Ziggler isn't happening either.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Well this is an interesting twist.

So what's gonna be the world title match for mania?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

LOL I like Rio and don't mind this, but Vince's love for him is scary. Very unexpected.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Not sure how I feel about this. Seems so out of left field.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Ziggles probably gonna cash in on him, and Ziggles will lose it at ER and I can finally get my Orton vs Sheamus at MANIA.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Sheamus couldn't beat Big Show but Del Rio could?

And yet Del Rio couldn't beat Sheamus but Big Show could.

Rock, paper, scissors?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Very odd and shocking. I have to say I have preferred del rio the last few weeks. This will be a filler reign for sure though with Orton, sheamus, Ziggler or maybe even Ryback picking the title up before hand


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Interesting fact: ADR was the last WWE Champion and now he's the current WHC.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



DegenerateXX said:


> Sheamus couldn't beat Big Show but Del Rio could?
> 
> And yet Del Rio couldn't beat Sheamus but Big Show could.
> 
> Rock, paper, scissors?


Welcome to 2013. 

But yeah, definitely have a point.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Remember that story of a guy backstage fighting and telling Vince that WWE sucked, there was a rumor that it was ADR and for me this confirm it(sudden face turn and WHC


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Why couldn't happen at the Rumble instead! You could've had TWO world title changes on the same night! Oh well.

Hmmm... I wonder if *Randy Orton* will be the next #1 contender!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why Del Rio? He's a horrible babyface. If it was Orton then I would understand since, even though I don't like him, he is very popular. Also, they could also turn Orton heel with the title and have him feud with Sheamus or Ryback. But seriously, why Del Rio?



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just lends creedence to what I've been saying, Dolph vs Ryback for the title at Mania is locked in more than ever. This is so overwhelmingly clearly a transitional reign because WWE didn't think anybody would buy (correctly) Dolph beating Big Show in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Congrats to Del Rio in the mean time, always wanted him to get a world title reign as I felt the WWE title on somebody like him looked straight up goofy.


If it is Ziggler v Ryback for WM, I wouldn't be surprised if they made Ziggles the Daniel Bryan of this year.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



el dandy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Not at the Rumble.
> 
> ...


It will be more epic when Cena wins the rumble after Rock wins the title...


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

This so damn weird and out of the blue O_O!, but well I'm happy I was right when I said he was going to defeat Big Show, but never thought this fast like let him be on the midcard for a while come on his feud with 3MB was going to be better than what Sheamus and Orton are doing with them.

Well the best thing about this is that Sheamus not gonna get the belt in a while C:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Wait, so what the hell has ADR done lately that gave him a WHC title shot in the first place?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Emotion Blur said:


> Wait, so what the hell has ADR done lately that gave him a WHC title shot in the first place?


Be Sheamus bitch for ages, is not much but that's something. also I think Vince gonna push him more.. ADR gonna make tap Ziggler when he try to cash on him... and this forum gonna explode.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

They had to try something, the main even scene is pretty stale. Usually by a guy's 3rd reign he starts to get good. The Randy Orton heel turn is soon and the ADR face turn will even things. Orton vs Sheamus for the title at WM and Big Show vs ADR seems likely.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just lends creedence to what I've been saying, Dolph vs Ryback for the title at Mania is locked in more than ever. This is so overwhelmingly clearly a transitional reign because WWE didn't think anybody would buy (correctly) Dolph beating Big Show in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Congrats to Del Rio in the mean time, always wanted him to get a world title reign as I felt the WWE title on somebody like him looked straight up goofy.


Sadly, I think you're right. But, I feel like its so within Ziggler's gimmich to cash in at Mania. But, honestly, I have no f'n clue what they're doing at this pt, which I guess is the pt. I'm happy for Del Rio, though, I'm a big fan of his.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Kind of disappointed that it got spoiled for me on Twitter and I definitely wasn't expecting to see ADR become champion anytime soon. I'm interested to see where they go with it, though. Not a huge fan of Big Show and I'm kind of glad to see his reign end. I didn't really see it going anywhere special. At least in this situation, the title can be used to help ADR in his face turn.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

ADR knows how to play the game. Master politician im thinking.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Y2Joe said:


> This is pretty simple, folks. A lot of Hispanics watch SmackDown. There really isn't a huge Latino draw in the WWE right now (not even Mysterio).
> 
> Del Rio is basically going to be pushed as the new Eddie Guerrero. That's my guess.


This.

They were/are doing the same thing with Khali.


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

How about this : Alboo-o retains the title at Rumble and Ziggler gets into Elimination Chmaber WITHOUT MITB. Then Alberto retains again, with Big Show taking the pin I hope and then Ziggler hits Alboo-o in the back with the MITB and we have a winner.?


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Del Rio is gonna make more people tap out than submission specialist Daniel Bryan


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

poor. it seemed like we were getting away from the poorly written fast title changes. these do nothing for anybody. if it was a more surprising guy, these out of the blue title changes make sense but del rio??


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Amazing. I try my best to stay away from SD spoilers, and yet I go to WWE'S website to see this big ass spoiler on the front page for this weeks SD. :StephenA


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

'His victory also shows, once again, that anything can happen on SmackDown at any time!'

PLEASE WATCH OUR RUBBISH SHOW IT'S GOOD HONEST.

Desperate sentence.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Let me just say I think this is a great move on WWE's behalf. Never a Del Rio fan but it's nice to see WWE pull out the stops to try and get this guy's career back on track the track.

There's no doubt his constant push is an attempt to win over the Latino fans but I'm okay with that. How many minorities really get this type of booking in the WWE?

A Del Rio vs Ziggler Wrestlemania program with Sheamus and Orton feuding on the show as well sounds pretty good for Smackdown.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Zeppex said:


> ADR knows how to play the game. Master politician im thinking.


I think they didn't know what to do with him so they turned him face and suddenly he was the only guy who they could have Show feud with and for Ziggler to cash in on. This is the definition of a transitional reign. No doubt Ziggler will cash in very soon, and Del Rio goes back to midcard/upper midcard going into WM. This is also not a great sign for Sin Cara, who they wanted to be their big latino face.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

>Rematch at Royal Rumble, ADR retains
>SD Elimination chamber match,ADR retains yet again,gets KO'd by Big Show after
>Dolph pulls an Edge and cashes in at EC to become champion
> Dolph vs ADR (Rematch clause) vs Ryback (Royal Rumble Winner) vs Big Show (Bullys his way into the match couple weeks prior) at WM29. Dolph retains make it happen WWE.

Then after we could after WM29 continue ADR/Dolph and set up Ryback/Big Show feud.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just lends creedence to what I've been saying, Dolph vs Ryback for the title at Mania is locked in more than ever. This is so overwhelmingly clearly a transitional reign because WWE didn't think anybody would buy (correctly) Dolph beating Big Show in any way, shape or form.
> 
> Congrats to Del Rio in the mean time, always wanted him to get a world title reign as I felt the WWE title on somebody like him looked straight up goofy.


I'm guessing Ziggler cashes it on Del Rio at EC Batista style setting up Ziggler vs Del Rio at Mania.

I just don't see them moving Ryback to Smackdown.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

This is idiotic.. Big Show beat Shaemus several times cleanly in title defenses, and earlier in the year ADR lost to shaemus about 6 PPV's in a row for the title. So how in the fuck does it make sense for ADR to be able to beat Big Show in their first match on a taped show?

Also.. way to make it clear those titles aren't worth a damn, the WWE title would never change on a taped show these days.


----------



## maryx123 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

:cool2 hahha


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



GillbergReturns said:


> I'm guessing Ziggler cashes it on Del Rio at EC Batista style setting up Ziggler vs Del Rio at Mania.
> 
> I just don't see them moving Ryback to Smackdown.


Brand split is over bud.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I thought ADR would be the one to take the Intercontinential Championship off Barrett down the line. Guess Vince still wants him in the main event picture. At least now the guy is more tolerable and likeable than he was as a heel. He also the one who ends that Big Loser's reign, he gets extra brownie points from me


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

He won the title because they need a face to drop it to a heel Orton, this is all setting up Orton/Sheamus at Mania.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Whilst I'm glad the title is off of Big Show, I'm not too happy to see it on Del Rio. It probably will just be a transitional reign though and Dolph may cash in at the Rumble.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Daniel Bryan went over Show so it's nothing to do with Ziggler's size and "looking believable." It's about their roles in the company, they don't want a heel/heel cash-in.

Enjoy your run, Rio. You transitional champ you...


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Maybe this is for Ziggler to cash in on 20th anniversary of RAW?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sodding facebook ruined it fuckers

Hopefully short title reign leading to dolph cash in at rr or 20th anniversary raw




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Ziggler Mark said:


> :mark:
> 
> This is setting Dolph up to cash in on a face at the Rumble....not a doubt in my mind.


If only there was a way for Dolph to cash in during the Rumble match itself, not that the World Heavyweight Champion would need to be in it. But a pin and new world champion during the rumble match would be class.


----------



## Brocklesnar2012 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

think about it, the big show vs kofi on raw was like 1 minute long? maybe he is injured after the workload he has done, or suspended over something i dont know, but there has to be a reason why the title has changed, its good for del rio, the big show had a good run but it kinda looks bad on shaemus


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Tell me why Punk or Cena deserves more than ADR.


fpalm

1. They are entertaining, Del Rio is the most boring guy on the roster.
2. They have great mic skills, Del Rio doesn't.
3. They are over, Del Rio isn't.


Pretty much all the important things, is why Punk or Cena deserve more than ADR. Not to mention ADR's ring work might be decent but Punk and even Cena have put on much more 5 star matches, when it comes to story-telling and driving the fans on during a match.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I actually like Del Rio as a worker but for whatever reason his feuds seem to get stale. I'm hoping his face run will make him a bit more interesting.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

The only reason they did this is for Ziggler to cash in on a Babyface.

Would any of you want Ziggler to cash in on Big Show and start a Big Show/Dolph Ziggler feud? I'm sure 90% of you wouldn't want that, so this makes sense.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



dxbender said:


> Wonder why Big Show lost!
> 
> Also...WWE spoiled this on twitter! Stupid thing they did.


Well didn't people who were at the arena spoil it on wrestling blogs when Edge did it on SmackDown several years ago? They probably wanted to spoil it themselves instead of tons of wrestling blogs spoiling it, I don't really know.

+ Either way, people would've found out whether WWE did it or not.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Daniel Bryan went over Show so it's nothing to do with Ziggler's size and "looking believable." It's about their roles in the company, they don't want a heel/heel cash-in.
> 
> Enjoy your run, Rio. You transitional champ you...


spot on


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Del Rio screw the haters this guy will be an awesome world champion, hope he holds the title for at least until Elimation Chamber where he's gets cashed in by Dolph Ziggler. This is the first time since Wrestlemania that Smackdown has a world champion who is not boring.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



The Mother Dragon said:


> Del Rio screw the haters this guy will be an awesome world champion, hope he holds the title for at least until Elimation Chamber where he's gets cashed in by Dolph Ziggler. This is the first time since Wrestlemania that Smackdown has a world champion who is *not boring.*


Yeah ok. :/


----------



## batberg (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'm not particularly keen on Del Rio but almost anyone is better than Big Show.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'm happy for Del Rio. I know he is a transitional Champion, but i'm liking Del Rio as a babyface so far so this is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

 are you fucking kidding me Alberto Del Rio is the new world heavyweight champion noooooooooo Dolph Ziggler should be the new world heavuweight champion he has the MITB briefcase which he rightfully won why the fuck have they given the title to Alberto Del Rio???


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'm happy about this. I like Del Rio as a face and look forward to Dolph's eventual reign. Those two could have some great matches together.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> are you fucking kidding me Alberto Del Rio is the new world heavyweight champion noooooooooo Dolph Ziggler should be the new world heavuweight champion he has the MITB briefcase which he rightfully won why the fuck have they given the title to Alberto Del Rio???


Maybe for Dolph Ziggler to cash-in the briefcase in a babyface?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Seems like they missed a golden opportunity to have someone dethrone the unstoppable Big Show at Mania. They did the same thing with Henry in '11. Strange choice, but I'm not complaining. 

Hopefully ADR does something with the title this time. I'm intrigued to see what they do now that he's babyface. This run could be make or break.

Oh, and once again, fuck WWE for spoiling another taped title change. SD isn't relevant very often. Just once I'd like to go into one of these shows without knowing who the new champ is 3 days in advance. [/stillbitterthatangleswinwasspoiledin06]


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Jesus mother fucking Christ! I just got through saying I'd probably kill someone if ADR won another WHC and now this. Yet i still saw this coming sooner rather than later, how sad. WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU SEE IN HIM VINCE!? Personal thoughts aside his face turn has been (surprisingly enough) quite successful, the crowd got into him as a face quite quickly, which is laughable considering he was heel for almost 3 or 4 years.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Vic said:


> Jesus mother fucking Christ! I just got through saying I'd probably kill someone if ADR won another WHC and now this. Yet i still saw this coming sooner rather than later, how sad. WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU SEE IN HIM VINCE!? Personal thoughts aside his face turn has been (surprisingly enough) quite successful, the crowd got into him as a face quite quickly, which is laughable considering he was heel for almost 3 or 4 years.


Who did you want? Big show wasn't going to hold the belt until wrestlemania and ziggler coudln't cash it in on big show believably. This will help ADRs face turn. ADR will hold the title for a month or 2 until ziggler cashes in on him setting up ziggler vs royal rumble winner feud.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

WTF ???? I thought they were going with a indestructible Big Show like that, Ryback have his Wrestlemania Moment but no.
Come on, Alberto Del Rio is face for LESS THAN ONE MONTH. You can't make him the champion, you have to build him more
But give Ryback his Wrestlemania moment and then, around Over The Limit which is the period where they don't know what to do, make Ziggler cashes in to makes Smackdown exciting


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



VRsick said:


> Who did you want? Big show wasn't going to hold the belt until wrestlemania and ziggler coudln't cash it in on big show believably. This will help ADRs face turn. ADR will hold the title for a month or 2 until ziggler cashes in on him setting up ziggler vs royal rumble winner feud.


Yeah, I definitely understand WHY they did it, I just don't understand why they decided on doing it so randomly, I knew Ziggler was never going to cash in on Show, because WWE just fucking hates heel/heel match ups, but still. I always thought Orton if anyone would take the belt off of Show, but he may still be in the doghouse, which would explain the Shield/Sheamus feud being next for him.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I think they're also trying to make smackdown seem important all of a sudden with a title change in a last man standing match plus the Rock appearance


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

This is some wild shit, WWE spoiling the spoilers.... I wonder if it'll put butts in the seats? (Probably not, it IS ADR winning after all, and not someone actually deserving / relevant)


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Ideal timing, frees up Big Show come in #30 at the Rumble :show


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Eclairal said:


> WTF ???? I thought they were going with a indestructible Big Show like that, Ryback have his Wrestlemania Moment but no.
> Come on, Alberto Del Rio is face for LESS THAN ONE MONTH. You can't make him the champion, you have to build him more
> But give Ryback his Wrestlemania moment and then, around Over The Limit which is the period where they don't know what to do, make Ziggler cashes in to makes Smackdown exciting


Rybotch does not deserve a WM moment. Rather del Rio than him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Just when I thought they have stopped pushing him. He'll only be a transitional champion, though. Ziggler will probably cash in at the Royal Rumble after he retains the title against Big Show. Then hopefully, Randy Orton wins the Royal Rumble and Sheamus wins the title at the Elimination Chamber so we get Sheamus/Orton at WM29.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'm actually happy,I like Del Rio.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



ashes11 said:


> Ideal timing, frees up Big Show come in #30 at the Rumble :show


No hes done the twice already being number 30 try someone else for that spot


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Gandhi said:


> I'm actually happy,I like Del Rio.


A lot of us do, there is just a loud group of smarks who can't stand someone from a diferrent wrestling school enjoying some success.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I have a feeling a suprise return for Jericho as slightly increased since ADR became chame. Dolph Ziggler chashes in at rumble, Jericho wins rumble, Dolph retians at chamber, Dolph vs Jericho world title at mania, Dolph wins and Jericho leaves again to tour with Fozzy and thats Jerichos short WM run he wanted. and you can still have rumored matches Sheamus vs Orton and Big Show vs Ryback at WM 29 just not for the world title.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Stone Hot said:


> No fuckin way Del Rio walks into WM world champ. Big Show gets his rematch at the rumble loses, Dolph cashes in on Del Rio at the rumble Dolph heads into mania champ.


This. It was clearly a way to avoid a heel cashing in on a heel.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Pretty safe decision putting the belt on ADR, he seems like an autopilot feature for WWE creative. When a big star has nothing to do, put him in a feud with ADR. At least their champion is a decent wrestler so it's fine, I hope it's not a very long reign though.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

he deserves it this time, i feel he's a better character now, more 'grey' rather than a cartoon villain.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Del Rio can be a great character, but they´re rushing everything with him, I know they desperate getting new main eventers, but if you rush new guys, you will kill the momentum, this doesn't help Del Rio at all, I think he will be lost after Ziggler take his championship.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

So, Big Show's KO Punch is supposed to be one of the most devastating finishing moves in the WWE yet ADR gets up from it twice???


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

This is an absolute joke, have Big Show lose on SD just because they want Ziggler to cash in on a face? Why not just have Del Rio win it at the Rumble and have Ziggler cash in then? Fucking stupid if you ask me. Del Rio has done absolutely nothing recently to deserve to be champion either.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Phantomdreamer said:


> This is an absolute joke, have Big Show lose on SD just because they want Ziggler to cash in on a face? Why not just have Del Rio win it at the Rumble and have Ziggler cash in then? Fucking stupid if you ask me. Del Rio has done absolutely nothing recently to deserve to be champion either.


Having 3 title changes at the rumble might be too much.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

i can see ADR losing to Orton and then taking on Shamus at Mania


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Oh wow, they really rushed that. 

I literally just made a video about Alberto Del Rio being the best written face in the company at the moment. I wish they had actually taken some time to build this up because I was really enjoying the direction of his character and felt it needed to grow and develop before winning another major title.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Stone Hot said:


> No hes done the twice already being number 30 try someone else for that spot


My remark was directed at peoples frustrations for him always coming out last.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

ADR is okay as a babyface, but I'm waiting for one of 2 things...

Either Ricardo making a run for the WHC as a face, or as a heel. Or a third option.

Ricardo wins as a face, ADR reverts back to being a heel and turns on him, saying that by winning the WHC, Ricardo "betrayed" him and hijacked "his" spotlight.

Your thoughts...?


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Im glad show lost it i have been bored with him for a real long time now.Not a huge ADR fan either but hes a good heel. I would like to see miz start a fued with adr.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Yes! ADR 3x World Champ. And deservingly so, he's always been awesome since his WWE debut.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Why people are saying ADR gonna be a transitional champ for Ziggler the guy that recently was obliterated by Cena so much? the motherfucker tanked two WMD's...keyfabe one would make Ziggler implode.

Face ADR doesn't even need his armbar finisher to defeat Ziggler with the enzuigiri would be enough.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I've actually warmed to Del Rio a bit in the last month, so i'm not too bothered about this. He'll likely drop it to Ziggler at the rumble anyway. If he goes into Mania as champion however....


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Raw next week. Finally, Dolph. :cool2


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I think this now completely removes Ryback from the World Title picture. I'm still predicting he'll win the Rumble but it looks to me like Punk is going to have to use his plus year long reign to put him over eventually and WM29 seems to be the place where it will happen.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

The whole think reeks of something dodgy. Wouldn't surprise me if The Big Show is injured tbh.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Shawn Morrison said:


> fpalm
> 
> 1. They are entertaining, Del Rio is the most boring guy on the roster.
> 2. They have great mic skills, Del Rio doesn't.
> ...


1. That's an opinion. In my opinion he's awesome and thankfully Vince thinks so too.
2 and 3. Both wrong, because ADR has good mic skills and is over.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Pasab said:


> Raw next week. Finally, Dolph. :cool2


Could see that happening, and then a triple threat between Del Rio, Show and Ziggler being announced for the Rumble (with Ziggler retaining). Though I'd think they will wait until at least after the Rumble match to have Ziggler cash in (seeing as Ziggler announced that he'll be in it)...


----------



## nwoattitude (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

WOW. This is random. I love Del Rio though so i am happy. He is one of my favs in the ring. I like his gimmick too even though its a bit old school and not really over, i like it so that whats importnant to me. Congrats to him. Random, but i think he could be a decent face if given the chance.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Shawn Morrison said:


> fpalm
> 
> 1. They are entertaining, Del Rio is the most boring guy on the roster.
> 2. They have great mic skills, Del Rio doesn't.
> ...


lol 5 star matches


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



> Aberto Del Rio
> Not just a dream anymore!!! I'm the New World Heavyweight Champion !!!!
> 
> Alberto Del Rio
> I opened my eyes this morning and I saw this next to me... pic.twitter.com/McxMxWaX


-



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0109/559345/alberto-del-rio/#ixzz2HW3hOn2f


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Gratz' ADR


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Happy Del Rio won the title, not happy it happened on Smackdown.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Good to see Del Rio win. It'll be interesting to see him in a face role as champ.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Lol massively disrespectful to big show and del rio for this changing hands on a taped weekly show.

Hopefully dolph will cash in soon as del rio is as boring as big show


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'm happy to see Del Rio as champion.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> 1. That's an opinion. In my opinion he's awesome and thankfully Vince thinks so too.
> 2 and 3. Both wrong, because ADR has good mic skills* and is over.*


oh dont kid yourself, good god he is light years from over


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Surprising to say the least. Didn't see this coming. Maybe WWE did this as an attempt to get Del Rio more over as face, as first they have him defeat The Big Show who's a over heel for the World Title, and then before his title reign even gets going, they'll have Ziggler cash in on him, and Del Rio's triumph over The Big Show will seem like nothing and the crowd will start to sympathize with him more. 

Still, I find this pointless though, Ziggler could of easily cashed in on Big Show. And don't give me the crap about it wouldn't be believable enough, because Bryan cashed in on The Big Show before, and it doesn't matter that both Ziggler and Big Show are heels, because Bryan was a face when he cashed in on a face Big Show. I guess having Big Show lose the title through another MITB cash-in would be too predictable. And having the World Title change hands on a taped show is pretty underwhelming. Whatever, I don't care for Big Show or Del Rio, and thankfully this looks like it's going to be another transitional, forgettable and irrelevant, World Title reign for Del Rio, just like his WWE Title reigns. Lol at the people in this thread who are looking forward to a Del Rio Title run now that he's got new direction as a face character now, he's still boring, and his reign will be over before we know it.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**










Fuck the haters!

ALBERTO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Nostalgia said:


> Surprising to say the least. Didn't see this coming. Maybe WWE did this as an attempt to get Del Rio more over as face, as first they have him defeat The Big Show who's a over heel for the World Title, and then before his title reign even gets going, they'll have Ziggler cash in on him, and Del Rio's triumph over The Big Show will seem like nothing and the crowd will start to sympathize with him more.
> 
> Still, I find this pointless though, Ziggler could of easily cashed in on Big Show. And don't give me the crap about it wouldn't be believable enough, because Bryan cashed in on The Big Show before, and it doesn't matter that both Ziggler and Big Show are heels, because Bryan was a face when he cashed in on a face Big Show. I guess having Big Show lose the title through another MITB cash-in would be too predictable. And having the World Title change hands on a taped show is pretty underwhelming. Whatever, I don't care for Big Show or Del Rio, and thankfully this looks like it's going to be another transitional, forgettable and irrelevant, World Title reign for Del Rio, just like his WWE Title reigns. Lol at the people in this thread who are looking forward to a Del Rio Title run now that he's got new direction as a face character now, he's still boring, and his reign will be over before we know it.


And what happened to Bryan there? He turned heel, so the argument is valid. Big Show is a character generating consistent heat and Ziggler is a guy WWE are clearly priming as a heel, so it essentially would have stopped that momentum to have Ziggler cash in on Show so WWE pulled a smart move by having a newly face Del Rio win. He was already getting pushed towards that level anyway so it's at least somewhat believable. This will be a transitional reign though. My guess is Ziggler walks into Mania as champ and those Orton/Ziggler rumours from late last year begin to look more likely (though Orton atm looks more set to feud with Sheamus)


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

He is only being used as transitional champion


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Oh fucking dear. This charisma devoid twat deserves a WHC reign because? 

Fucking WWE and their pathetic obsession with insisting on pushing certain people no matter how obvious it is that they'll never draw in any way.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



NathWFC said:


> Oh fucking dear. This charisma devoid twat deserves a WHC reign because?
> 
> Fucking WWE and their pathetic obsession with insisting on pushing certain people no matter how obvious it is that they'll never draw in any way.


Well Vince loves to troll intolerant guys like you and half of the IWC, who probabily are just jealous that ADR finished university and bryan and punk almost are analphabets


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

he got a huge reaction yesterday from the miami crowd
some people even say it was close to the rock or slightly behind him 
so we need to wait and see if this will actually work


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Whatever, anything is better than Sheamus or Big Show as champ. I find it strange to think that Smackdown was once considered in everyones eyes (including mine) so much better than Raw.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

It'll be a transitional reign anyways but now I wanna know what the WHC match at Wrestlemania will look like.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Hopefully Del Rio gets a new T shirt outta this


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Brogue_Kick said:


> He is only being used as transitional champion


this year could have been great year for Transitional champion but Del Rio is wrong guy...


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



apokalypse said:


> this year could have been great year for Transitional champion but Del Rio is wrong guy...


Meh, it was him or Miz (as Orton is allegedly turning heel soon), thus I'd rather Del Rio as we have yet to really see him in the face role and it seems more interesting than Miz IMO...


----------



## Miccoli#10 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

He can't be worse than Sheamus as a face champ so let's see what he does until ziggler cash in .


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

from Bryan Alvarez on F4W Newsletter on why ADR won Tuesday night:



> - Alberto Del Rio won the World Heavyweight Title from Big Show this week because they want to shoot Del Rio up as the new Latin babyface Superstar since Rey Mysterio isn't around and Sin Cara has been categorized as a disappointment. Cara was actually ready to work this week and was not used.
> 
> The idea is that they will push Del Rio harder than Mysterio and Cara with the hopes of making a genuine Mexican draw out of him. This was actually the original idea when WWE signed Del Rio a few years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Its just to give Ziggler someone to cash in on, or even with it al Elimination Chamber without using the briefcase


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

*They're going to push him harder than both Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara and try to make a genuine Mexican drawing card out of him.*

That doesn't sound like ''just'' a transitional champ like all Ziggler fanboys wish him to be.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

people do realize that Ziggler will also be transitional champion as well if he cashes in now, right? His best bet to have a meaningful reign is cashing in at or after Mania.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Del Rio need new character not JBL type of rich guy which is why he not that over...Del Rio is talented wrestler but just in wrong character/grimmick.


----------



## nwoattitude (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

So the E wants to make him the new Mysterio? Thats good news. Seeing as how they had Rey put him over on a few occasions and he still didnt get much heat from the crowd this push may actually get him over. I like the guy alot. I like his ruthless side. The way he jumps and stomps people in their face. I crack up. lol. I really like te guy, he is one of my favs ATM. I hope he makes it big. I really do.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

He isn't a transitional champion. WWE are taking this seriously, apparently they want to push him harder than Mysterio to make a legit Mexican draw out of him. 




> The Wrestling Observer reports that the idea is that they will push Del Rio harder than Mysterio and Cara with the hopes of making a genuine Mexican draw out of him. This was actually the original idea when WWE signed Del Rio a few years ago.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**













I have no words.​


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

BADASS SERVERS


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Like I said not long ago, ADR should have gone face a long time ago because he got the title matches easier and won the title quicker than he did when he was heel.

I'm not sad about it because honestly Big Show is pretty stale to me and at least there is a little interest of ADR as a face while they are clearly trying to capitalize on it.

ADR was a face when he was in FCW and I know that he could do well, I just don't know if people will care any more than when he was a heel.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I look forward to a fresh moveset for him, especially a new finisher.
Del Rio is a great worker who can really do everything in the ring. Crowds love the lucha style and they've not seen someone Del Rio's size do them before


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

This is obviously just to set up Ziggler to cash in at the Rumble. Del Rio beats Big Show, Show flips out and KO's Del Rio, Ziggler cashes in.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> He isn't a transitional champion. WWE are taking this seriously, apparently they want to push him harder than Mysterio to make a legit Mexican draw out of him.


he's a draw in mexico. 

search up del-rio mexico house show in you tube,


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

What a waste, had a world title 3 times now and people like Barrett can barely get a shot.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'm interested in seeing what Del Rio does, but I really hope they don't start shoving him back down our throats again. It took me months to get the taste out, and I really don't need another Cena, Sheamus or Orton stuck down there.

There's nothing worse than WWE's manufactured pushes.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Big Dog said:


> What a waste, had a world title 3 times now and *people like Barrett can barely get a shot.*


Pyro, is that you?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

No, I've always been a mark for Barrett.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Fucking. Finally.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

ADR's awesome, don't get the hate he gets on this forum. He's the total package.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Tell me why Punk or Cena deserves more than ADR.


Because they aren't entertaining. Del Rio has been a flop since his debut. He sucked during the Rock/Cena feud in 2011, and he ruined Sheamus' reign last year. Now he is the champ again. *Yawn*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

People need to stop bitching and realize/acknowledge that they did this for Ziggler.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

And yet another boring World Champion. Thank god we have Punk at least.


----------



## Ouroboros (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Pushing Del Rio as the next big latino heat huh? With everything said in this thread so far I reckon they'll have him win at RR, Sheamus will win the RR, ADR to retain at EC against all odds and then (call me crazy) as he's celebrating Ziggler cashes in, it's Sheamus V Ziggler at WM


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Is he face or heel now? Every week it's different.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

So, what was the point of Big Show being champion then? :hmm:


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



K.W.H. said:


> Because they aren't entertaining. Del Rio has been a flop since his debut. He sucked during the Rock/Cena feud in 2011, *and he ruined Sheamus' reign last year.* Now he is the champ again. *Yawn*


Fuck that is Sheamus fault that all his reigns sucked.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



KING. said:


> So, what was the point of Big Show being champion then? :hmm:


statistic to his resume and final respect reign from Vince. He should have lost to Sheamus at TLC, but whatever. Thank God this loser is not champion anymore.

Don't mind ADR anymore since his change, so this is nice to see


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I like Del Rio but I'm not too happy about Big Show being derailed like this. I didn't think that Ziggler would cash in on Big Show because they don't like it going from heel to heel. I thought they would wait until after Wrestlemania but now I'm guessing Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'm glad they did the ADR face turn but they made it really weird. Besides just teasing the turn, then putting him in the angle where he runs over Santa Claus and gets destroyed by Cena... and he's back to a face again... seems like Vince needs medication lol. I'm surprised they had Sheamus lose to the Big Show 3 times, but then have ADR beat him so quickly... I can only assume they did this because if Sheamus won the title back, they would have no credible challengers. 

That being said, I've seen ADR in a few interviews outside of the WWE, and he seemed like a cool and funny dude. I honestly think if the writers gave this guy a real storyline, it could lead to big things.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

What annoys me about this is Del Rio loses to Sheamus 3 times in a row, The Big Show beats Sheamus 3 times in a row and now we're supposed to believe that Del Rio can beat The Big Show? It's just dumb how this whole thing was booked.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Phantomdreamer said:


> What annoys me about this is Del Rio loses to Sheamus 3 times in a row, The Big Show beats Sheamus 3 times in a row and now we're supposed to believe that Del Rio can beat The Big Show? It's just dumb how this whole thing was booked.


Take into account ADR now is face so WWE logic (lol) is something like this:

Heel Big Show > Face Sheamus > Heel ADR.
Face ADR > Heel Big Show > Face Sheamus.

What is scary is that Heel ADR can make a Face Orton tap, now a Face ADR armbar should be brutal.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

LOL, any Ziggler marks complaining about this should quit posting here right fucking now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Save_Us.Ziggles
Cash in ASAP


----------



## LeCutlock (Dec 9, 2012)

*Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*

He'll face Big Show and maybe a cash in from Ziggler. But I don't know what happens on that front, all I know is SmackDown after the Rumble, he'll be world champion.

Why?

Well, NXT after the Rumble has Del Rio as the World Champion. WWE might make stupid mistakes, but I doubt they'll confuse fans like that. Few will actually understand what happened if on sunday they see him lose it, cry for it on Monday and then have it on Wednesday.

This is just like how they promote house shows...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*

I really hope DOLPH cashes in soon, but if he does it now then his reign won't last long. Del Rio will probably lose it by the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*

Who cares, I just want Ziggler to cash in afterwards to be the champ.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*

WWE needs to get Del Rio over as a face, so he can really use the Championship now anyways.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*



K.W.H. said:


> Who cares, I just want Ziggler to cash in afterwards to be the champ.


Read the post. -___-


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*

WWE want to produce a big Mexican draw for mania, he's keeping the title for a while.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Read the post. -___-


I read the post, just saying what I want to happen.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*



Chris90 said:


> WWE want to produce a big Mexican draw for mania, he's keeping the title for a while.


This. He'll probably have it until EC at least...


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

It's fucking bullshit they spoil a WHC title change on wwe.com. Devalues the title to a new low.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

#transitionchamp


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Something doesn't fit. It's almost certain that WWE wants to make a Orton/Sheamus WHC program, but where will ADR/Ziggler fit in this? Time's ticking, there's just 2 more PPV's till Wrestlemania, and I'm pretty sure a just 1-month Orton/Sheamus program is something WWE wouldn't do. 

Are they really going to wait nearly a year to have Ziggler cash in? Or will one person named above have a 1-minute reign at Mania' where Ziggler cashes it in, and have Orton/Sheamus proceed as a non-WHC feud, and then Ziggler feuding with Rio? What if Ryback wins the Rumble, what will that make?

So many possibilities.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*

This could be a good thing, gives time to Ziggler to rebuild his credibility after the Cena feud and helps ADR to get over if they book him right. 
I don't think that he will keep it beyond EC though.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*

The NXT ad doesn't mean much. WWE promotes like that all the time. Advertisements for house shows two months from now we're saying "Big Show (c) vs. (I don't know)"

I'd love to see Del Rio really run with the belt though, the guy's great. And I think the writers realize the World Title match at Royal Rumble doesn't matter too much, since Rock/Punk and the Rumble match are on the card, so why not invest in Del Rio. And then at Elimination Chamber, Del Rio again doesn't have to sell the match on his own. I bet Del Rio retains in the Elimination Chamber, but then whomever wins the match will immediately lose to Ziggler cashing in.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*

Ziggler will be another trans champion anyway. If they had plans for Dolph, he would have gone over Edge,Punk,Cena,Sheamus,Mysterio.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Del Rio will Retain at Royal Rumble*

Yeah hopefully he retains.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Phantomdreamer said:


> What annoys me about this is Del Rio loses to Sheamus 3 times in a row, The Big Show beats Sheamus 3 times in a row and now we're supposed to believe that Del Rio can beat The Big Show? It's just dumb how this whole thing was booked.


Its meant to be unpredictable. Anyone can beat anybody, and therefore they're all elite (though you could see it as everyone being mediocre, too, but I don't). Del Rio had his losses in recent months, to Sheamus and Orton, but they wanna promote him, so give him a win over Big Show and put the strap on him. Btw, Sheamus' SummerSlam win over Del Rio was dirty (Ricardo threw in a shoe (lol) for Del Rio to use, but Sheamus caught it and hit Del Rio with it for the pinfall).

Also, Sheamus beat Big Show in a lumberjack match on the Christmas Eve Raw, in which only Sheamus got beat up by lumberjacks (unless we missed something during the commercial break). Yeah that's right, I paid attention to that, lol. I should've counted who took the most chair shots in their chairs match but I was too irresponsible. I bet Sheamus took the most shots, to weigh against Big Show's clean wins.

Oh, and Big Show didn't get a title reign as a "respect" thing for Big Show. WWE doesn't lose money out of respect for wrestlers. It built up the Big Show for the rest of his career, and I bet for a loss to Ryback at Mania. And, I think it builds the World Heavyweight Title itself, cuz Big Show is over as hell as just a dominant monster. I swear every time Undertaker held the WHC it was to promote the WHC itself, and not Undertaker.

Sheamus > Del Rio > Big Show > Sheamus isn't bad booking. Its unpredictable, and gives everyone their moments. Guys draw against each other all the time, so everyone has their moments and their claim to being the best.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

It's the same situation with 2010. Kane beats Taker 3 times on PPV, and losses every encounter against Edge.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



LuN™ said:


> Something doesn't fit. It's almost certain that WWE wants to make a Orton/Sheamus WHC program, but where will ADR/Ziggler fit in this? Time's ticking, there's just 2 more PPV's till Wrestlemania, and I'm pretty sure a just 1-month Orton/Sheamus program is something WWE wouldn't do.
> 
> Are they really going to wait nearly a year to have Ziggler cash in? Or will one person named above have a 1-minute reign at Mania' where Ziggler cashes it in, and have Orton/Sheamus proceed as a non-WHC feud, and then Ziggler feuding with Rio? What if Ryback wins the Rumble, what will that make?
> 
> So many possibilities.


Orton or Sheamus wins the Rumble and the other wins the title at Elimination Chamber. Boom. Right now they are bulidng them trying to one up once each other for the Rumble. Than they can build more heat between the two during Chamber built. Than with 7 weeks from Chamber to WM is when the serious build between the two can happen for the WHC. 

Ziggler still has til July to cash in. It would be better for him if he cashes in at Mania or after the PPV


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I dont think Alberto isnt going to lose the title soon, if you watch the match it kinda gives you that impression


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

With Big Show as champion the ending to Royal Rumble was Ryback winning to set up Show vs Ryback..

With Del Rio as champion WWE could do a double winner with Sheamus and Orton to setup Del Rio vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus at Mania29..

Cena could still win the Rumble..


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

What a suprise, I love Del Rio, I thought Show would defend the title at WM.


----------



## WhiteW0lf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

About fucking time someone talented gets the strap. The reaction he received was on par with the reaction they gave The Rock.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**










I always thought ADR had an amazing smile. As long as they play up the friendship between the two, I'm fine with him being champ.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Am I the only one that marked out ? I never go for facecharacters but del rio just has something about him that makes me want to cheer him. Next Eddie Guerrero right there


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



checkcola said:


> I always thought ADR had an amazing smile. As long as they play up the friendship between the two, I'm fine with him being champ.


Wow now that belt actually looks good on him, the WWE goofy one doesn't fit him.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Brodus Clay said:


> Wow now that belt actually looks good on him, the WWE goofy one doesn't fit him.


The WWE belt doesn't fit anybody besides Punk or Cena.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Who leaked that ADR won the strap in the first place? Seems to me like WWE is trying to make Smackdown must see again, 10 years to late lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I've never been a big Alberto Del Rio fan but I'm actually pretty pleased about this result.

1. It got the title off The Big Show which I'm ecstatic about. The Big Show bores me to tears and him as champion had me really struggling to watch the show.

and 2. I really do see promise in a face Del Rio. Since he turned, I've been really impressed with the way he's handled his turn. I've enjoyed him more in the past three weeks than I have since he came to the WWE. Aside from the really random and pointless week where he was randomly a heel again because he nearly killed Santa (what?) I think they've done a really good job. He's actually pretty likeable.

Also, it's likely to lead to Dolph Ziggler cashing in successfully some point in the near future which is all good with me too. I see nothing bad about the situation...and the title does look good on him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

For those who can't wait to watch SD tonight.






I marked. Especially at Ricardo going crazy.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Headliner said:


> For those who can't wait to watch SD tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Ricardo is the best manager on current WWE, he can play heel and face with so much ease.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

JBL was huge in making that match as exciting as it was.

He was losing it when they were counting Big Show down at the end.

Excellent announcer


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

WOWWWWWW, i watched Smackdown withouth reading any spoilers at all (only rock return) and it was INCREDIBLE! WTF Del rio WON?? FUCKING AWESOME. I was completly sure he was getting destroyed by the big show, this was the best SD in a looooooooooong time.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Show and ADR were quite good together loved the match and WOW that part when Big Show lift up ADR and tried to throw him out of the ring just to be countered by a arm breaker while hanging outside the ring was amazing


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Wow, what a surprise! Never been fond of Alberto Del Rio and it always baffles me when I see him win getting overpushed time in and time out. Definitely have to check SmackDown tonight, both for this and the fact that The Rock's making a special appearance! But for once, I'm actually quite pleased about this result! Just hope they don't make him drop the title anytime soon to you-know-who.

In my view, Big Show has always been naturally boring and the main reason why I've been struggling to watch SmackDown with him on top. Been anxiously waiting for him to drop the title as soon as he won it. I'd take practically anyone on the current roster as World Heavyweight Champion over him. I don't see how anyone on the planet, fan or not, can possibly defend the idea of him holding a World Championship in 2012. At this point in his career and age, he should be putting some of the younger talent over in the mid-card, but certainly not inserted in the main-event scene repetitively. WMD = World's Momentum Destroyer.

Now it's a whole hell of a lot more easier for Dolph Ziggler to successfully cash in the Money in the Bank contract already. That would all completely fine by me, and it's something I've been looking forward to for a long time now, especially since I'm a huge advocate of him. And on a personal note, I've always liked the unpredictability factor and I think the title looks surprisingly good on him.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

*So glad that Alberto is the new champ*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Didn't read these spoilers, just saw him win the title. Wasn't expecting that, first time I've ever marked out for Del Rio. :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I can't believe WWE persisted with Del Rio as a heel for so long. The guy is a natural face. He got more of a reaction in that opening segment alone than in the entire rest of his WWE career combined.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Never been too high on Del Rio. Overpushed in his first full calender year with WWE. Despite getting no reaction. But I think he is proving he can be an effective babyface. The performance tonight went a long way in building him and showing his resilience and toughness. If Ziggler was to cash in on Del Rio at Elimination Chamber to set up a Wrestlemania match I would be all for it.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I marked out when Del Rio won. Excellent match. Great commentary and perfectly booked.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I'm LOVING Del Rio as a face man. I completely despised the idea of a face turn for him at first, but he was great tonight on SmackDown. I'm lovin' it.

As long as Del Rio doesn't pull up the cheesy jokes like Sheamus and Cena did, he'll make an awesome face. Fully support the turn (Y)


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Just watched the match, thankfully i avoided spoilers so it came as a big surprise. Awesome match


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Punter said:


> I'm LOVING Del Rio as a face man. I completely despised the idea of a face turn for him at first, but he was great tonight on SmackDown. I'm lovin' it.
> 
> *As long as Del Rio doesn't pull up the cheesy jokes like Sheamus and Cena did* , he'll make an awesome face. Fully support the turn(Y)


I agree dude, in the moment he put that shit I'm gonna hate him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Ok I have words now.

I like Del Rio, even if he isn't very over, and I think he'll be able to play a great face. But I also think this abrupt and so far half-assed face turn thrown another title reign isn't going to do much for him. WWE just keeps tossing unover/not-ready guys at the title in the hopes that one sticks. I feel like they're just impatient and can't be bothered to push anyone the old fashioned way. Instead of building up to this and making his win a huge moment it looks like they're just tossing Del Rio out there and hoping he won't sink again. Hopefully things work out differently for him this time, but I still sort of wish they had built up and made this as a big moment for him.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

I like how both World titles changed hands with an ADR match, and they were over a year apart.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Very Good Match.

And nice emotion and celebration by ADR at the end. Well deserved. And now he is much more tolerable and likeable than his pathetic heel run


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Del Rio is now one of my favorites. Turning him face was a great move.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Am I the only one upset with this?


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

A good SD overall, I was impressed, But I still think WWE screwed up spoiling the result as it ruined one of the best tv match endings in several months.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



jcass10 said:


> JBL was huge in making that match as exciting as it was.
> 
> He was losing it when they were counting Big Show down at the end.
> 
> Excellent announcer


YES! Take note announcers.

The Del Rio face run could work almost exclusively because of Ricardo and their bro-mance.


----------



## MDeJ (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Mr.Cricket said:


> *YAWN* another undeserved title reign for ADR.
> 
> They just won't give up on this guy, would they?


And whats your problem with with ADR?? Hes great, has great matches, is very charismatic, hes latin american, and has a great entrance theme that i love especially the music, yes im latin american too!


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



MDeJ said:


> And whats your problem with with ADR?? Hes great, has great matches, is very charismatic, hes latin american, and has a great entrance theme that i love especially the music, yes im latin american too!


Some people hate seeing wrestlers that weren't in the indies to succeed, in this case being from the mexican lucha school the hate is amplified.

ADR is without a doubt one of the best workers the WWE has in its roster right now.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



> VivaDelRio
> The quest for the world Heavyweight champions started 2 years ago...
> 
> VivaDelRio
> ...


-


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Gene_Wilder said:


> he's the People's Champ Redux - him and the Rock clearing the ring on Raw would do wonders for Del Rio




how dare you compare del rio to the rock. Are you kidding me!?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpCtfEhFRpg&feature=player_embedded

really nice backstage fallout with ADR and Ricardo after the historic win


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

It was nice to hear that phrase and no "We are the World Heavyweight Champion" RR will do wonders for ADR run as babyface


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**

Wow, great match with an interesting finish and it looks like Del Rio's finally getting some momentum. This from two guys who've been bashed repeatedly as being bland/boring.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> 1. That's an opinion. In my opinion he's awesome and thankfully Vince thinks so too.
> 2 and 3. Both wrong, because ADR has good mic skills and is over.


First of all Del Rio doesn't have nearly as good mic skills as Punk OR Cena, don't kid yourself. Same with how over he is. WWE has done everything to get the guy over but it just doesn't work. His world title win was in a latino crowd so he got a decent reaction, after shoving down the fact that he was Latino, but that isn't gonna last.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Alberto Del Rio reminds me so much of Triple H... in a good way! Hated as a heel, wildly popular as a good guy, but always charismatic and smooth inside the ring.

Viva Del Rio!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Shawn Morrison said:


> First of all Del Rio doesn't have nearly as good mic skills as Punk OR Cena, don't kid yourself. Same with how over he is. WWE has done everything to get the guy over but it just doesn't work. *His world title win was in a latino crowd* so he got a decent reaction, after shoving down the fact that he was Latino, but that isn't gonna last.


And that is Vince goal, Latino/Mexican market. I would never understand why they made him heel maybe they thought Sin Cara was going to do well before he even debuted and builded ADR to be his bigger rivalry, now we have ADR being face with a gimmick that doesn't fit that role much >_>, that said the dude was over as fuck here on Mexico but with that gimmick it gonna be difficult.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Great match, great finish. Can't wait to see what else is to come.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship *SPOILER**



Cloverleaf said:


> If only there was a way for Dolph to cash in during the Rumble match itself, not that the World Heavyweight Champion would need to be in it. But a pin and new world champion during the rumble match would be class.


I have never heard of WWE doing a match within a match before, but I guess they could...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Del Rio is SO, SO MUCH better as a babyface. Not liked him as a heel since his first month or two with the company but really enjoyed pretty much everything he's done in his short face run so far. If you've ever seen an out-of-character interview with him he seems a likeable guy and of course, the fans love Ricardo, so the turn makes sense.

I doubt he'll hold the belt for long though, it has Ziggler cash-in written all over it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

the third match (adding the 12/28 Title Match that ended in No Contest) at Royal Rumble most likely also have a stipulation. After a great Last Man Standing match, I wonder what stipulation they plan on using.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Shawn Morrison said:


> First of all Del Rio doesn't have nearly as good mic skills as Punk OR Cena, don't kid yourself. Same with how over he is. WWE has done everything to get the guy over but it just doesn't work. His world title win was in a latino crowd so he got a decent reaction, after shoving down the fact that he was Latino, but that isn't gonna last.


Again, that's your opinion. In my opinion (and gladly to the people in WWE backstage as well), ADR has proven himself to be a worthy Champ and main event player. Just because he has a different style of promos doesn't mean he's 'not as good' as for example, Punk or Cena. 

And your story about him not 'being over' is absolutely ridiculous. It's just something people on the IWC tell to try and look cool. ADR already has proven also to be over with the crowd fine, and now with him getting his deserved main event spot again (now with him being WHC) you can see why.



Banjo said:


> Alberto Del Rio reminds me so much of Triple H... in a good way! Hated as a heel, wildly popular as a good guy, but always charismatic and smooth inside the ring.
> 
> *Viva Del Rio!*


(Y)



Heel said:


> Del Rio is SO, SO MUCH better as a babyface. Not liked him as a heel since his first month or two with the company but really enjoyed pretty much everything he's done in his short face run so far. If you've ever seen an out-of-character interview with him he seems a likeable guy and of course, the fans love Ricardo, so the turn makes sense.
> 
> I doubt he'll hold the belt for long though, it has Ziggler cash-in written all over it.


Heel or Face, ADR is great. I have been a fan of his since his WWE debut and is the right WHC on SD.








.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> EdgeRatedR
> Glad ya finally got there. Told ya you would, congrats cowboy"@VivaDelRio: Thanks to everybody !!!!"


-


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL Edge making no sense again, now hes pals with ADR? remind me when he returned just to shit on Christian because he turned heel xD

yep I know that was nonkayfabe but still is funny.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

The guy is very smooth as face, i think its great he got the title. viva del rio!

And the match was good also.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a feeling that Del Rio is going to be shoved down our throats even more now. They are really persistent to get him over when he's only going little to no reaction despite now being one of the top faces on Smackdown. Also we don't need another paper reign by him, if they are going to give him the title, give it when he can be put in some good feuds and hold it for a while, because I highly doubt he will hold it to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

he's over when i say he's over dammit :vince2


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Having seen the match, I have to say ADR is working as a face. He never really clicked as a heel, despite having all the characteristics. This, on the other hand, seems to fit just right. I hope he can run with it.



Banjo said:


> Alberto Del Rio reminds me so much of Triple H... in a good way! Hated as a heel, wildly popular as a good guy, but always charismatic and smooth inside the ring.
> 
> Viva Del Rio!


"Hated", "wildy popular"? Maybe one day. :delrio


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The company must have really thought Sin Cara was going to be a face superstar when Sin Cara...

Didn't have a "WWE Look"

Didn't work the WWE style well so had in ring problems galore. ADR worked in FCW and did dark matches for about a year (June 2009 to June 2010)

THIS COMPANY LOVES MIC WORKERS...SIN CARA CAN'T EVEN SPEAK ENGLISH! Sin Cara doesn't even speak _period_. 

WWE worries about top guys getting injured and doesn't want them doing lots of hard moves and high risk actions. Sin Cara works a much more luchador style and if they wanted to see an example of that who has hip, back and especially knee injuries galore, they had to look no further than a man already on their roster for a decade, Rey Mysterio.

Furthermore, luchador guys sometimes wind up abusing amphetamines, painkillers, HGH and steroids not to get the big WWE physique but just to have the energy to work that style and recover from all the back, hip and knee injuries that the style can cause. Again, see Rey Mysterio. You would have to think that a guy like Sin Cara would be a known risk for amphetamine, painkiller and recovery PED abuse.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I like ADR as the top face of SD, Just get Sheamus fucking out of there. He is awful. Funny we haven't even seen ADR on cut a legit promo as a face and he's world champ.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Well gingerclown is just not likeable. At least Alburrito looks smooth


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

hopefully he doesn't get treated like Christian (still mad about that) and give him like a 2days/1-2week reign. I don't think they will with Vince actually liking ADR. Till Elimination Chamber at least


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i don't get it at all. he's horrible as a face and this just came out of nowhere. it's like he's getting rewarded for telling Vince off in his office, but not based on anything he's done in the ring or in promos.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

OFC he is getting rewarded, Vince likes ppl who aren't pussies. I don't blame ADR for knowing how to play the game. Guys like Kofi Kingston and Morrison should pay attention.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Big Show lost his title, at Smackdown of all shows, feel bad for the guy, probably his last title run as well. Oh well, let's hope Del Rio keeps his title until WM and Ziggler cashes in his MITB contract at WM, imagine the pops. :


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Heel said:


> Del Rio is SO, SO MUCH better as a babyface.


I am so confused that this is true. If you told me that this man with this gimmick would make a very likeable, very over babyface in 2013, I'd have laughed at you. But he ends up being exactly that, and winning the title in a MOTYC against Big Show?...

I'm so confused...


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I just dont get it... I get that they want a latino guy in the top for the fans from mexico etc. But I dont get why ADR... What the hell have he done? raped Vince?
But, this could be a way to get Ziggler cashing it in.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

If you want to get the people who watch wrestling once a year - you want the best possible matches at wrestlemania. ADR vs Ziggler will be a great match (not as good as Bryan vs Ziggler) because they are talented in ring workers, which Vince hopes as younger guys, will bring more people back to wrestling.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Coming from a guy that hated Del RIo as a heel, I've found his face turn so refreshing. His friendship with Ricardo is a huge part of it, imo. But he also works a damn good match as a face and he can sell it very well.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Shawn Morrison said:


> First of all Del Rio doesn't have nearly as good mic skills as Punk OR Cena, don't kid yourself. Same with how over he is. WWE has done everything to get the guy over but it just doesn't work. His world title win was in a latino crowd so he got a decent reaction, after shoving down the fact that he was Latino, but that isn't gonna last.


Latino crowd? Miami isn't just a Latino crowd, they're a Cuban crowd, Del Rio is Mexican, and Cubans don't give two shits about Mexicans. Del Rio didn't even get a pop in Mexico, so now that he gets one in Miami, it's because he's Latino? You're reaching here. Sticking Del Rio in a face role isn't just a random change, seeing as how he's spent most of his career as a successful face.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Shawn Morrison said:


> First of all Del Rio doesn't have nearly as good mic skills as Punk OR Cena, don't kid yourself. Same with how over he is. WWE has done everything to get the guy over but it just doesn't work. His world title win was in a latino crowd so he got a decent reaction, after shoving down the fact that he was Latino, but that isn't gonna last.





Avon Barksdale said:


> Latino crowd? Miami isn't just a Latino crowd, they're a Cuban crowd, Del Rio is Mexican, and Cubans don't give two shits about Mexicans. Del Rio didn't even get a pop in Mexico, so now that he gets one in Miami, it's because he's Latino? You're reaching here. Sticking Del Rio in a face role isn't just a random change, seeing as how he's spent most of his career as a successful face.


Yeah this is true. All the 'latino hero' comments helped a little maybe, but they were probably because next week's shows are in Texas. That's where he can get a big pop from Mexican fans. Besides, there's such a thing as being awesome w/o being as good as Punk or Cena (and I personally think he's better than Cena).


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It was a pleasant surprise. Its refreshing and nice to see someone other than the boring show or boring sheamus becoming a champion. That too on a smackdown episode. 2 thumbs up for this decision.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> It was a pleasant surprise. Its refreshing and nice to see someone other than the boring show or boring sheamus becoming a champion. That too on a smackdown episode. 2 thumbs up for this decision.


Ok. Alberto are imo boring. But, I gotta agree, he´s better then Sheamus and Show.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

But you already know that.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Del Rio has been getting a ton of hate for a long time now before his face turn. There was only a very small group of posters (me and probably three other guys on this thread) who supported him throughout his WWE run. 

I've been a proud fan of the guy since day one and soon he will turn many of you doubters into believers. Just you wait!

- Vic


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was one those haters. But after Sheamus feud he has been fine (his Orton feud he was funny and cool even though he got owned) and now as a face so far he has been great.

I don't see the big deal of him being WHC. If it doesn't work out like Vince wants it too, he will just have Ziggler cash in whenever he wants and in process will also solidify ADR being as a face being wronged.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

I was indifferent to ADR as a heel. He was great in the ring, but his promos and feuds were boring as all hell. 

I'm enjoying him as a face so far, however. Nonetheless, I can't help but fear that they will do to him what they did to Sheamus and his character will become smiling, joking douche. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> I'm enjoying him as a face so far, however. Nonetheless, *I can't help but fear that they will do to him what they did to Sheamus and his character will become smiling, joking douche.* I hope I'm wrong.


He was already a smiling douche when he was a heel so his character transition from heel to face should seem more "natural" than Sheamus'.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's probably the best TV match in a long time. And yeah, ADR has grown on me as a face.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Still better than gingerclown


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> Del Rio has been getting a ton of hate for a long time now before his face turn. There was only a very small group of posters (me and probably three other guys on this thread) who supported him throughout his WWE run.
> 
> I've been a proud fan of the guy since day one and soon he will turn many of you doubters into believers. Just you wait!
> 
> - Vic


I've always liked the guy, too. Had no idea he'd be this entertaining as a face, though.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

It's his destiny!!!!


----------



## illachick (Jun 10, 2012)

I know this is cringeworthy for some but I find him adorable as a face, sticking up for Ricardo, letting him drive one of his cars, if I am eating this shit up and am falling for the guy, I'm sure other fans are as well, so cool let him have the title, I'm down.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This really surprised me.

Personally, I don't think there's any chance of Del Rio being involved in the WHC match at Wrestlemania. 

I'm hoping for Dolph Ziggler (C) vs Ryback for the WHC match. That would definitely be an interesting storyline and match. They could do it quite easily by Ziggler cashing in at the Royal Rumble or Elimination Chamber and Ryback winning the Royal Rumble Match.

I really hope they don't go down the road of Randy Orton vs Sheamus. I really, really hope they don't.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Del Rio has always had a underrated string of GREAT in ring work from his side. Great match on Friday but I fear this whole thing may be a set up of some sorts. He'll probably beat whoever he's facing at Rumble but Ziggler will cash in at long last. I still think the WWE is obsessed with Blandy and Sheamus on top so they'll factor into the World title main event of WM sadly.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Ziggler is already a confirmed starter in the rumble. I'd assume the WHC match would go on before the Rumble, so are we suppose to assume Zggler cashes in then comes out afterwards and competes in the Rumble? I don't think so. Del Rio isn't losing at the Rumble. At least not to Ziggler


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Avon Barksdale said:


> Latino crowd? Miami isn't just a Latino crowd, they're a Cuban crowd, Del Rio is Mexican, and Cubans don't give two shits about Mexicans. Del Rio didn't even get a pop in Mexico, so now that he gets one in Miami, it's because he's Latino? You're reaching here. Sticking Del Rio in a face role isn't just a random change, seeing as how he's spent most of his career as a successful face.


Now you are just talking out of your ass.

He got a huge pop in Mexico, the thing is since he is a heel he started bashing the crowd and he left with boos. If you talk with any mexican 'smark' 99% of the times he will tell you that ADR is the best mexican wrestler in the wwe and how he marks for him. Kids on the other side prefer Mysterio or Sin Cara over him for very obvious reasons.

And the pop he recieved in miami was obviously due to the fact that he is latin, we may not be 'brothers' but we have sympathy for one another. Specially Cuba-Mexico who have had a friendly relationship for most of our history.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn ADR is one luck Sob, he winning all over the place. His wife is a Hungarian model.
http://alberto-del-rio.blogspot.com/2011/11/alberto-del-rio-y-su-esposa-en-evento.html
http://alberto-del-rio.blogspot.com/2012/04/alberto-del-rio-casandose.html Seems Drew was a his bestman at his wedding.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Zeppex said:


> Damn ADR is one luck Sob, he winning all over the place. His wife is a Hungarian model.
> http://alberto-del-rio.blogspot.com/2011/11/alberto-del-rio-y-su-esposa-en-evento.html
> http://alberto-del-rio.blogspot.com/2012/04/alberto-del-rio-casandose.html Seems Drew was a his bestman at his wedding.


I knew Drew is friends with him but damn, the mark inside me wanted Ricardo to be his bestman.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Ziggler is already a confirmed starter in the rumble. I'd assume the WHC match would go on before the Rumble, so are we suppose to assume Zggler cashes in then comes out afterwards and competes in the Rumble? I don't think so. Del Rio isn't losing at the Rumble. At least not to Ziggler


Unless he wins the rumble to set up a unification match at WM.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Unless he wins the rumble to set up a unification match at WM.


I'd say that's crazy, but this is the lowest ratings have been since 1999.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

RFalcao said:


> It's his destiny!!!!


Damn right.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

ADR's reign is kind of reminding me of Christian's first WHC reign. Christian has his huge moment, embracing his "destiny", only to have Randy Orton crush it before it even really began. I have a feeling that we could see the same thing with ADR, with Ziggler crushing his "destiny" and his title reign before it truly begins, and defending the title against ADR at Royal Rumble. Perhaps it's WWE trying to garner sympathy for ADR to help his face turn? I could be wrong, but it seems like a strong possibility to me. I guess we'll find out tonight.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

RAWImpact said:


> ADR's reign is kind of reminding me of Christian's first WHC reign. Christian has his huge moment, embracing his "destiny", only to have Randy Orton crush it before it even really began. I have a feeling that we could see the same thing with ADR, with Ziggler crushing his "destiny" and his title reign before it truly begins, and defending the title against ADR at Royal Rumble. Perhaps it's WWE trying to garner sympathy for ADR to help his face turn? I could be wrong, but it seems like a strong possibility to me. I guess we'll find out tonight.


He reminds me more of Guerrero. If he loses the championship soon, Vince is dumb as f'. He's greatness now, keep the title on him, forget about Zigglers MITB (say it expired w/e).


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Face Del Rio is growing on me. Much better face than as a heel imo.
I say let Del Rio hold it until EC, then have Ziggler cash-in thus giving Rio time to become a credible champion, and giving a Ziggler/Del Rio enough feud time to build for a great WM match. Unless of course WWE uses their "creative magic" and would screw up a decent feud.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

I really hope we see Del Rio/Ziggler at Mania. I'm a big Sheamus fan, but I think Del Rio's just better, and should get his time to shine.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

finally someone that looks epic with the WHC belt on. Title looks amazing on ADR past RAW. Silver is for (sheamus)and big show is way to big for that belt.


----------



## ian cruise (May 1, 2012)

Have Ziggler try cash in his MITB contract at elimination chamber but lose? Would give Del Rio another "underdog" win to build him with the crowd and could lead to a decent set of Ziggler vs Del Rio matches with Dolph convinced he can beat Del Rio, lots of inteference from AJ and BigE but someone every time ADR comes out on top. I reckon a series of matches between those two could be really good, much more watchable than Ryback vs , well anyone (not a fan, sorry) Plus sheus vs Orton doesn't need a title to be involved, they're both pretty over already, it could just grow as the two trying to outdo each other to show who is the best. They get so distracted by their feud that the title shot gets forgotten by them both for a while


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm enjoying ADR a lot more as a face but I just hope they're not going down the Mexican Hero route with him. He's got the charisma to be a babyface that isn't corny and doesn't tell lame jokes so it's going to be irritating if they bog him down by 'doing it for his people' or however they'd word it. The very Mexican-themed tights and boots he was wearing on RAW tonight are enough of a nod to his heritage without coming out & saying it. And yeah, I know they've been in areas with a large Hispanic population the last few shows but we all know how WWE likes to run with stereotypes.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

This is already insufferable shit.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

Seems like a lot of people are beginning to dig the new ADR. Perhaps he has found his niche in the face role? It would be pleasing to see ADR have a good run after WWE has pushed him so heavily for the last couple of years without much success. I'm interested to see how this reign turns out and how long this reign will be. Could anyone see him making it to WrestleMania with the title?

I know it's unlikely, but I would actually like to see Ziggler cash in his Money in the Bank for a match with ADR at WrestleMania. It would kind of fit his "Show Off" gimmick to cash in there, at the biggest show of the year and it would be better than the typical "cash in when the champion is at his weakest". And I think that he and ADR could actually have a really good feud/match.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> This is already insufferable shit.


"Bryan best WHC in the history of WWE" sir a peanut has more credibility than you nowdays


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



El_Absoluto said:


> Now you are just talking out of your ass.
> 
> He got a huge pop in Mexico, the thing is since he is a heel he started bashing the crowd and he left with boos. If you talk with any mexican 'smark' 99% of the times he will tell you that ADR is the best mexican wrestler in the wwe and how he marks for him. Kids on the other side prefer Mysterio or Sin Cara over him for very obvious reasons.
> 
> And the pop he recieved in miami was obviously due to the fact that he is latin, we may not be 'brothers' but we have sympathy for one another. Specially Cuba-Mexico who have had a friendly relationship for most of our history.


I might've been wrong about the crowd in Mexico, since I only remember reading about a house show in Mexico, so that was my mistake. But you're talking outta your fuckin ass if you actually think the Miami crowd cheered Del Rio because he's "latin". Have you ever been to Miami? As a Mexican American who's spent 2 years going to school in Miami, I know what the fuck I'm talking about when it comes to the Cuban arrogance out there, not from all of them but it was common. Latinos are some of the most racist people to be honest, a lot of separatist mentalities, and especially racism towards black people.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: World Heavyweight Championship "SPOILER**



Avon Barksdale said:


> I might've been wrong about the crowd in Mexico, since I only remember reading about a house show in Mexico, so that was my mistake. But you're talking outta your fuckin ass if you actually think the Miami crowd cheered Del Rio because he's "latin". Have you ever been to Miami? As a Mexican American who's spent 2 years going to school in Miami, I know what the fuck I'm talking about when it comes to the Cuban arrogance out there, not from all of them but it was common. Latinos are some of the most racist people to be honest, a lot of separatist mentalities, and especially racism towards black people.


I'm from South Florida so I can relate to this, but in all honesty if you wanna talk about racism I haven't seen as much as I've seen from other black people. But OT, they've been booking ADR pretty damn well so far, making his win seem like a big deal and whatnot.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Del Rio will bring in dozens of viewers.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

TheRainKing said:


> Del Rio will bring in dozens of viewers.


Definitely. ADR is awesome as heel or face, and since he's a face now he can take over the role of Mysterio, and be a better WHC too.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Definitely. ADR is awesome as heel or face, and since he's a face now he can take over the role of Mysterio, and be a better WHC too.


Pointless bump.


----------

